
Istio: An open platform to connect, manage, and secure microservices - smithclay
https://istio.io/
======
kingbirdy
HN Discussion on the announcement post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14410533](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14410533)

